# Sunset Ceremony at Royal Roads University



## tirediron (Apr 26, 2015)

Killed yesterday evening by photographing the Sunset Ceremony on the grounds of Royal Roads University, the former west-coast Canadian Military College.

1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




The massed band and Vice-Regal Guard march on to the parade

2.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Massed bands counter-marching

3.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Royal Canadian Military College Pipes & Drums & Royal Canadian Navy Naden Band

4.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Royal Canadian Air Force Snowbirds precision aerobatic team overfly Hatley Castle

5.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



US Air Force Academy Drum & Bugle Corp marching on

6.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Admiral Receiving salute from the Guard Officer

7.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vice-Regal Guard marching off

8.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lone piper

9.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



US Air Force Academy Drum & Bugle Corp performing

10.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



105mm howitzers of the 5th Field Artillery (RC) firing the sunset salute

11.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Former officer-cadet

12.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lowering of the Canadian and US flags at sunset.

13.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Royal Canadian Air Force Snowbirds


----------



## weepete (Apr 26, 2015)

Nice set, looks like you had a productive evening!


----------



## baturn (Apr 26, 2015)

Very nice set, John. Had I known I think I might have come down for that.
Slightly disappointed with the mixed uniform guard. That's just wrong.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 26, 2015)

weepete said:


> Nice set, looks like you had a productive evening!


Thanks! 



baturn said:


> Very nice set, John. Had I known I think I might have come down for that.
> Slightly disappointed with the mixed uniform guard. That's just wrong.


Thanks Brian, and yes, it doesn't look right, does it?  You'd think they could have at least found a sailor for left marker!


----------



## Rick50 (Apr 26, 2015)

Really nice shots John...


----------



## funwitha7d (Apr 26, 2015)

very nice, esp the snowbirds and howitzers


----------



## tirediron (Apr 27, 2015)

Rick50 said:


> Really nice shots John...


Thanks Rick!



funwitha7d said:


> very nice, esp the snowbirds and howitzers


 Cheers!


----------



## fjrabon (Apr 27, 2015)

I like 4,6,7,8 and 11.  I think 6 may have benefited from a bit of underexposure


----------



## Designer (Apr 27, 2015)

An evening well spent.  Thank you!


----------



## ronlane (Apr 27, 2015)

Nice set John.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 27, 2015)

fjrabon said:


> I like 4,6,7,8 and 11.  I think 6 may have benefited from a bit of underexposure


You're right, but six was shot about 3 minutes before sunset, so the exposure was sketchy to begin with.



Designer said:


> An evening well spent.  Thank you!


Thanks!



ronlane said:


> Nice set John.


 Thanks Ron


----------



## fjrabon (Apr 27, 2015)

here's what I thought as far as a rough edit for 6 went, for whatever it may be worth.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 27, 2015)

Hmmm... interesting, I hadn't even considered going monochrome on any of these.  I may have play around with that later.  Thanks!


----------



## fjrabon (Apr 27, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Hmmm... interesting, I hadn't even considered going monochrome on any of these.  I may have play around with that later.  Thanks!


For some reason military proceedings always make me think monochrome.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 27, 2015)

fjrabon said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm... interesting, I hadn't even considered going monochrome on any of these.  I may have play around with that later.  Thanks!
> ...


 Interesting; I'm just the opposite.  I love the colours.


----------

